# Stuck at Red M after sbf'ing



## mrredpants (Aug 25, 2011)

I'm reading this topic many places but so far no solution - I've got my fingers crossed over here!

Bought a Droid X off ebay - complaint was stuck at red M - no more details. Figured it just needs to be sbf'd and all will be well.

Got it today - sure enough stuck at red x - started to sbf to 605 using linux live cd option - ran out of battery and phone wasn't happy. Charged battery, sbf'd using linux cd to 605, boots to red M and can't get into recovery (power and home does nothing).

Next, RSDLite 5.7 - sbf'd to 602 - no go.

Currently sbf'ing down to a froyo sbf - VRZ_MB810_2.3.34_1FF_01 - but I don't have high hopes.

I'm wondering if the home button is bad or something. Everywhere I read there is no solution offered. Everyone just says you've got to get into recovery to do a factory reset (wipe data/cache/etc). I'm an experienced rooter, "rom" er and sbf-er and haven't had this problem before. It's frustrating to say the least!

I've never really used ABD to do things - just wondering if anyone has a solution or some other way to test this phone or reset it or something. Otherwise I guess it's back to ebay!

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Waffleninja (Sep 3, 2011)

EDIT: Listen to Deadly Hamster


----------



## xnap30 (Dec 24, 2011)

Yeah. Best best is to try sbfing to .621 then. Most likely the person "bricked" it on the update.


----------



## bmt11 (Dec 30, 2011)

Waffleninja said:


> Maybe it was on .621. This prevents SBF's to Froyo and .605. If this is the case you have to SBF to .621


From what I understand if you try to SBF a .621 phone with an earlier firmware the bootloader will just refuse to take.

I would bet the problem can be fixed by simply wiping date, not sure why you couldn't get into recovery but assuming adb detects the phone you should be able to just type sudo reboot recovery in it. If it doesn't detect it and you suspect it might be a bad home button my only suggestion would be to open the phone up and see if you can do anything to get the home button to register without the actual plastic piece on.

Just to be sure you followed steps like listed here? http://www.talkandroid.com/7283-boot-your-motorola-droid-x-into-recovery-mode/

You have to release the power button after the moto logo comes up before it will go into recovery.


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

Do NOT sbf to 621. You know the phone is not on 621 because if it was it would just go straight to the bootloader with an error (Blank Mem_Map)when You tried to sbf to 602. My suggestion is to use adb to go to stock recovery. Just to be sure: power + home then volume keys at the same time at the exclamation point.

Sent from my Droid X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mrredpants (Aug 25, 2011)

Thank you for all the responses.

I talked with the guy who sold it to me - he said he got the phone from someone else. It was working fine, then rebooted into "safe mode" - when he tried to reboot after that, he got red M. He said prior to that all the buttons worked fine. That's the most information I was able to get out of him.

So, I WON'T SBF TO 621, that's for sure. I've tried repeatedly the power and home combo in proper order and no go. I hold both, I see M logo (now it's a grey one because last sbf was froyo), I release power and keep holding home and there's a slightly perceptible battery vibrate I think - then it just stays at M logo.

I have never used adb to go to stock recovery. Is there a tutorial for that somewhere. The only other thing I noticed was that when I use RSDLite5.7 - there isn't any device information on the left upper box in the first few lines (don't have it open now).

Every post I read suggests a hardware problem - my instincts just won't accept that however. This phone is in really good condition. I know the sbf is taking because of the change in logo color. I feel like if i can get into stock recovery, wipe it, root it, install alternate recovery and ROM, I'll be good (as long as I dont have to sbf again!)

Thanks again guys - the more I learn, the more I can share in the future!


----------



## bobAbooey (Jun 15, 2011)

.Maybe try taking it apart and cleaning the home button. The dx is easy to open, a few screws and then you can pop the bottom plastic piece under the hard keys off.


----------



## mrredpants (Aug 25, 2011)

I'm going to disassemble as a last resort, but, it's on the list of things to try!


----------



## mrredpants (Aug 25, 2011)

DEVICE PROPERTIES FROM RSD LITE 5.7 FOR WHAT IT'S WORTH (installing SDK now)

IMEI/ESN/MEID: N / A
Technology: N / A
Software Version: N / A
Flex Version: N / A
Bootloader Version: v0x003004
DRM Version: N / A
AP Die ID: 1960010b4f115f010000d8ff0200
BP Die ID: 0000000000000000b55432890485
AP Public ID: 48acb806c6a6776509afd290e967061b14e91fc6
BP Public ID: 040000000500000002000000ffff00002d003289


----------



## bobAbooey (Jun 15, 2011)

You are using rsd 5.7? I have always used 5.4.4 or the linux boot cd.

It's been awhile since I messed with my dx but it would always boot after the sbf. Maybe I missed something but did you let the sbf finish?

And what the hell is "safemode"?


----------



## mrredpants (Aug 25, 2011)

Yes 5.7, yes, let it complete. When it reboots, it boots to bootloader. Then I do battery pull, power and home and get the logo.

I suppose I can try 5.4.4 - can't imagine it would make a difference.

And I have no idea what safemode is! I didn't ask the guy.


----------



## bobAbooey (Jun 15, 2011)

Weird. No joke, I have sbf'd 500 times and my phone would always boot up as normal, never into bootloader.

If you have time, I would try 5.4.4 and gice that a shot. I have had the rsd version not work, I would then use the linux sbf cd. The linux version has never failed. Good luck man. i was always under the impression that if you could get into the bootloader, it was always fixable.

Hopefully someone can give you a walwthrough of adb, I would love to learn it too.


----------



## mrredpants (Aug 25, 2011)

I originally did the linux cd to 605. Now I'm using sdk. have moto drivers installed. Device manager - motorola usb device, under that, motorola flash interface
Have command window open in windows.
CD..'d into platform-tools
First tried adb devices, no go
Then tried fastboot devices, no go

The phone is in the bootloader now.

BTW, I dont see 5.4.4 here

https://sites.google.com/site/motosbf/rsdlite


----------



## bobAbooey (Jun 15, 2011)

Try this link.

http://rootzwiki.com...ng-droid-x-sbf/

Maybe the sbf isn't deleting the old data. And since you can't boot into recovery, it might not be fixable? No idea man. I guess if the sbf will not work, the only option is to adb and I have no idea how to do that.


----------



## mrredpants (Aug 25, 2011)

So I downloaded 5.4.4. and 602 from the rootzwiki link and it failed

Failed flashing process: interface BP: error flashing subscriber unit. Device API error: 0xE0030007 Address 0x6E000 command: ADDR (0xE0231007); phone disconnected

Maybe that will make sense to someone

***
Now I'm getting the battery low, cannot program error - that was a fun one to deal with. I'm getting my bare wire USB cable out now. Fun stuff. I'm losing all the money I saved buying this phone on ebay in the hair lost.


----------



## aklee987 (Oct 3, 2011)

I know this is going against everyone here, but I had a similar problem. As a last resort, I tried the 621 sbf. And it worked.

I know my phone didn't update, as I was on MIUI prior to the failed sbf.

Not sure why it worked, but something to try if all else fails.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

Sounds like a bad file to me. Redownload? I think you r screwed tho. Sounds like the phones flash partition is done.

Sent from my Droid X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mrredpants (Aug 25, 2011)

well i'll try 602, if that doesn't work, I might try 621 before I punt it back to ebay. I know that you can't go back once on 621, but, does that mean no root and no custom roms with 621?

** read your thread on 621 so I understand **

I guess if I can get 621 on it and it's operational, i can sell it as working on ebay! oh joy.


----------



## mrredpants (Aug 25, 2011)

flashed 596 successfully, but, again, back to (now red) logo. I actually took phone apart and didnt see any overt issues.

So, I'm down to 3 options
1. Quit
2. Use SDK to adb into recovery (if someone can tell me how to do that)
3. Take my chances on flashing 621


----------



## Infazzdar (Jun 21, 2011)

> flashed 596 successfully, but, again, back to (now red) logo. I actually took phone apart and didnt see any overt issues.
> 
> So, I'm down to 3 options
> 1. Quit
> ...


Try using Linux instead of RSD Lite, it has a way higher success rate. Don't SBF to .621 you can tell it was not on there before since it's not giving you the error code.

There isn't a way to get into recovery from ADB from the Motorola logo. Also, if it were because you need to wipe data the phone would bootloop instead of sticking at the Motorola logo. SBFs never wipe data EVER, for any Droid X.

If it can be fixed by you it will be from either an SBF or replacing the bad hardware in the phone.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mrredpants (Aug 25, 2011)

It hurts, a lot - but, I am conceding defeat.
Thanks to all the input and support.
For the person with the same problem who finds this post - apologies. I tried everything (yes, including sbf to .621 and it does the same thing, no matter what I do).
It doesn't make sense to me - but, alas, it is not to be.


----------



## wigsplittinhatchet (Nov 5, 2011)

mrredpants said:


> It hurts, a lot - but, I am conceding defeat.
> Thanks to all the input and support.
> For the person with the same problem who finds this post - apologies. I tried everything (yes, including sbf to .621 and it does the same thing, no matter what I do).
> It doesn't make sense to me - but, alas, it is not to be.


If ur going to resale let me know. I would love to figure out the issue and need a cheap dev phone. Pm me if u would like to get rid of it.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## mrredpants (Aug 25, 2011)

12345


----------



## djRamage (Feb 12, 2012)

I too have a very similar problem. A spare DX is stuck on the red M logo. This started abruptly, no reason, its fully stock. I have tried every combination of SBF possible, and it seems like it just isnt taking. The logo will change to white when I SBF to Froyo, and back to red on GB.


----------



## mrredpants (Aug 25, 2011)

Yep, that's what would happen. The only step I DIDN'T take was to take the phone to a Verizon store. I've never taken a phone in to the store after warranty and asked them to look at it, but, perhaps they would. MAYBE an update was pushed out. Of course your signature says Verizon Rep?!


----------



## musixxx (Jun 6, 2012)

hey mrredpants,

so i have the same exact problem, phone randomly rebooted on its own to safe mode after that i have flashed every sbf and i cannot get into recovery. did you ever find a solution or call it quits? thanks.


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

@musixxx What do you mean by safe mode? Do you mean Bootloader? If so is there an error? If there is an error such as error: A5...... then use the 602 sbf and flash it. It will take several flashes to clear the error. Probably at 3-4. Flash on a fully charge battery. That should give you 5 flashes. Also don't try differnt versions. Just stick with 602.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wigsplittinhatchet (Nov 5, 2011)

No there not talking about boot loader. There is a safe mode on the dx and I have seen this pop up lately over several forums. Seems the phones will reboot into safe mode and be screwed after that. I was hoping to find one as a donation so I can see what the deal is. Seems like its failed hardware tho

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## mrredpants (Aug 25, 2011)

musixxx said:


> hey mrredpants,
> 
> so i have the same exact problem, phone randomly rebooted on its own to safe mode after that i have flashed every sbf and i cannot get into recovery. did you ever find a solution or call it quits? thanks.


I wasnt aware of a safe mode either until i googled it. I never figured it out. Sold on ebay and got a Bionic.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------

